# I'm going nuts!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, yesterday we found out that my Nana passed away. My husband and I have to make a 14 hour trip back to Florida. I sent Brillo to my friend's house because we plan on throwing the breakers and turning off the electricity for the time we're gone. 

He's only been gone 2 hours and I'm going insane! I miss my little pin cushion!  I won't get him back until the Wednesday after next. I had a hard time leaving him and kept repeating his care instructions and lingering.  I know she'll keep me up to date but I've never left him for this long before!

I guess I'd better focus on the long, non stop drive we have tomorrow. :/ I'll update when Brillo and I are reunited!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your Nana. And I'm also sorry to hear you're going insane! I'm sure you have enough insanity in your life right now, you definitely don't need to be worrying about your hedgie!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your Nana, I lost mine last year. Brillo is probably thinking he's on vacation right now and having a blast! *hugs*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Nana! It's difficult enough to go away for something you enjoy, like vacation. Let alone a funeral of a dear relative. 

If it helps at all, he will be fine. But I know that you will miss him terribly. I'm sorry.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry. I wouldn't bother worrying, tho'...as other said: he's in good hands and you just know he's sleeping peacefully thinking "It's about time she gave me a break"...that's what Snarf would be thinking, anyway...


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a family member can be very difficult. My heart goes out to you and the rest of your human family.

It is good you have a friend that can take good care of your hedgie while you are gone. I'm sure it would be hard on me to leave my baby, and I haven't even had him a week yet. Try not to worry about Brillo. I'm sure your friend will do their best to take care of him, and give you updates on him regularly.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry about your Nana.  I'm sure Brillo will be fine and he will love you even more with his grumpy cute little face when you guys are together again.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss. Your pig will be so glad to see you when you return.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.  We just got back from Florida yesterday. Of course Brillo welcomed us home with open arms!!!

... Not really. He hufflepuffed and then bit his daddy. :lol:

Ah, hedgie love! I am glad to have him back though. I missed my grumpus!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Yay, glad you're reunited with your grumpus! I missed having Brillo's updates.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

infamousrenie said:


> Thanks, everyone.  We just got back from Florida yesterday. Of course Brillo welcomed us home with open arms!!!
> 
> ... Not really. He hufflepuffed and then bit his daddy. :lol:
> 
> Ah, hedgie love! I am glad to have him back though. I missed my grumpus!


YAY!!! Life is back to normal!!! Maybe Brillo missed the teaste of daddy?

Glad you're back...and so is Brillo...in his own way.


----------

